# Brisket slicing knife reccomendation



## Ringer (Oct 23, 2021)

I have always wanted to get a somewhat decent brisket knife. You guys know which one I'm talking about right? 11 to 12 inches with the rounded nose and a good hollow grind. 

I love damascus but hate damascus prices if you catch my drift...lol

Do you guys have any suggestions or recommendations for me?


----------



## sandyut (Oct 23, 2021)

I have one of these and its great.  Price is real good too.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 23, 2021)

Something like this?


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 23, 2021)

Here is another option


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 23, 2021)

If I had to pick one slicer, it would be the bottom one.  It's a Messermeister Park Plaza reverse scallop.  







Here is an example of brisket sliced with the Park Plaza










I use the same knife for slicing bacon.


----------



## JLinza (Oct 23, 2021)

I've had good luck with this one


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 23, 2021)

I love my Mercer granton edge slicers. I have two sizes. I couldn’t believe how much they improved the appearance of my sliced meats.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 23, 2021)

Ringer
 here is where all the recommendations might go out the window. I sharpen knives on a hobby level for a few friends, including some Chefs.  One of which is a CIA grad from the mid-70's.  He still has his original knife roll and to say it's well used is an understatement.  He claims selecting a knife is all about balance and hand-feel.  So for him, an expensive knife does not mean it's a better knife.


----------



## Ringer (Oct 23, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Ringer
> here is where all the recommendations might go out the window. I sharpen knives on a hobby level for a few friends, including some Chefs.  One of which is a CIA grad from the mid-70's.  He still has his original knife roll and to say it's well used is an understatement.  He claims selecting a knife is all about balance and hand-feel.  So for him, an expensive knife does not mean it's a better knife.
> View attachment 514338


That's impressive!

I don't mind investing in something that will hold a good edge


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ringer said:


> That's impressive!
> 
> I don't mind investing in something that will hold a good edge


I’d suggest looking at Mercer or for a bit more Dalstrong for a granton edge slicer. Prices are moderate and quality is good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2021)

Mercer, Victorinox, Dexter/Russell all good options below $100. Keep the Sheath on and reserve the Knife for Slicing only. You will be set...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2021)

I agree with JJ ^^^^^.
Al


----------



## Ringer (Nov 10, 2021)

Here is what I ended up going with. 12 inch kessaku samurai with a Granton edge.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 10, 2021)

Love my 9" Dexter Russell filet knife for cuts like brisket.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2021)

YTou can have any blade you want, damascus, stainless, serated, whatever..... What is important is how long it is! Of course it needs to be sharp. But long balades will be sharpo ones. Personally I prefer scimatars But they are long and sharp.

Below is what I like to use for Brisket Slicing. Thats an 18" and a 12 " steel. And that scimatar is now in its third generation of my families use. First was my great uncle who was a butcher.


----------



## Ringer (Nov 10, 2021)

Ringer said:


> Here is what I ended up going with. 12 inch kessaku samurai with a Granton edge.


Nevermind, it's bent and going back.


----------



## Ringer (Nov 10, 2021)

How about this guy?

Mercer Culinary Millennia Black Handle, 14-Inch, Slicer


----------



## rileybowler (Nov 10, 2021)

Ringer said:


> Here is what I ended up going with. 12 inch kessaku samurai with a Granton edge.


That thing looks almost to pretty to use


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 10, 2021)

Works for me and I think I paid less than $30.
All it's used for is brisket.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 11, 2021)

Ringer said:


> Nevermind, it's bent and going back.


Bent?   In this day and age of manufacturing I bet that's hard to do.


----------



## Ringer (Nov 11, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Bent?   In this day and age of manufacturing I bet that's hard to do.


Yep, I looked down the edge as well as the spine. I tried to straighten it out then remembered I just paid $50 for a bent knife. Back it went.

I found a good deal on a set at Costco that had a granton edge slicer in it. It is a Chinese company but I researched them pretty well. They make some high end stuff and they actually use German steel in this set. It's normally 150 and costco had it for 50.


			https://www.costco.com/cangshan-s-series-german-steel-forged-7-piece-bbq-knife-set.product.100750929.html


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 11, 2021)

Ringer said:


> How about this guy?
> 
> Mercer Culinary Millennia Black Handle, 14-Inch, Slicer


I have the short and long version of this. Excellent brisket slicer. I was amazed at the difference it made in the quality of my slices.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 11, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Mercer, Victorinox, Dexter/Russell all good options below $100. Keep the Sheath on and reserve the Knife for Slicing only. You will be set...JJ


Lol I keep mine all in a knife roll that is hidden away from my wife. She does things to knives that make me cringe so I maintain a personal set. I’ve never seen anyone able to turn a razor edge to butter knife so fast haha.


----------



## Alsta (Nov 11, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Lol I keep mine all in a knife roll that is hidden away from my wife. She does things to knives that make me cringe so I maintain a personal set. I’ve never seen anyone able to turn a razor edge to butter knife so fast haha.



I had a fit the one day I saw my darling wife "toss" one of my Chef style knifes into the sink that was full of pots and pans.........

Was almost a widower that day


----------

